# Bavaria



## UFO (May 23, 2018)

We have booked the ferry, Dover - Calais, for a 30 night trip in June / July. Will head towards the Munich area (Buch am Ammersee) where I have 4 days work, and plan to focus on Bavaria.  So allowing 3 days each way through France we will have 23 days to explore Bavaria.

Main interest: small towns and villages, scenic countryside and mountains. It would be good to do some short, up to 10km, walks.  I heard that there is a Stellplatz pretty much in the centre of Munich - so this could be our city visit for this trip.

Any advice from those who know the area: wildcamping / Stellplatz in nice / interesting places, walks,  
Munich, etc, would be appreciated.


----------



## jacquigem (May 23, 2018)

I think you might need an emission zone sticker for Munich ?


----------



## UFO (May 24, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> I think you might need an emission zone sticker for Munich ?



Yes, got the green disc for when we visited Berlin a couple of years ago, so have that covered.


----------



## Beemer (May 24, 2018)

Neuschwanstein is a must:
Bayerische Schlösserverwaltung | Neuschwanstein

We will be visiting it this year in September, but the last time we done southern Germany we parked in a car park in Fussen overnight, with views of the castle. 
It was free parking during the night, and in the morning we woke up to a car park full of Italian motorhomes, however that was a good few years ago and I don't know if it is still allowed.


----------



## jagmanx (May 24, 2018)

*Nearby*

Hufingen and also
Memmingen
Can walk from stellplatz


----------



## barge1914 (May 24, 2018)

You could go down along the Romantische Strasse, loads of interesting walled and fortified villages with narrow streets of wobbly half timbered buildings, and plentiful stellplatze. After Munich go south and the swing west along the Alpenstrasse, as many mountains as you could shake a stick at, then along north side of  Bodensee, then further west and swing up through the Black Forest...mountains, lakes and more nice villages, emerge in Rhine Valley, cross to French side and up through the wine villages, Cochem, Riquwhir and suchlike. Stellplatze all the way.


----------



## groyne (May 25, 2018)

Garmisch-Partenkirchen to go up the Zugspitz (train and cablecar ride). We stayed at the Wohnmobilstellplatz next to the Wankbahn Talstation in Garmish, not the cheapest place but good views of the mountains.

We also like Lake Constance, and if in the area we nip into Austria and stay on Gasthaus Sternen carpark in Hard. It's free if you have a drink, but we always have a meal as well.:tongue:


----------



## barryd (May 25, 2018)

Beemer said:


> Neuschwanstein is a must:
> Bayerische Schlösserverwaltung | Neuschwanstein
> 
> We will be visiting it this year in September, but the last time we done southern Germany we parked in a car park in Fussen overnight, with views of the castle.
> It was free parking during the night, and in the morning we woke up to a car park full of Italian motorhomes, however that was a good few years ago and I don't know if it is still allowed.



The area to the immediate north of Fussen and the Castle around the lakes is stunning as well from Peiting to Fussen.  There is a good free Stellplatz outside a superb open air swimming pool at Peiting.

We came down the romantic road to that area last summer although Ive done Fussen and the surrounding area a few times.  I was disappointed with the Romantic road.  Very dull until you get to Peiting and Fussen area around the lakes.

I agree with a poster above though the Apline Road west towards Constance / Bodensee is great.

I did a short video from the scooter from Peiting to Fussen and the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang castle

[video=youtube;2Mr-Kqlrcrw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mr-Kqlrcrw&index=16&list=PL_Xr4GPzzQq_CQtI9QsWn9KJrp9mMBS9G[/video]


----------



## UFO (May 27, 2018)

Thank you for the ideas, keep them coming.  I will do a summary later.

We have had a number of trips in the van through Germany, total 23 nights.

Charegable aires (stellplatz) = 4
Free aires (stellplatz) = 2
Campsite = 5
Car park rural = 6
Car park urban = 6
Wherever we are we prefer remote quiet locations but in Germany we have ended up in more Charegable aires (stellplatz) and Campsites that normal.  

Our observation of stellplatz is that often they are rammed full of MHs parked barely one foot apart, and that the Germans appear to be ok with this.  Also that stellplatz are popular year round.

What is the experience of others wildcamping in Germany, and in particular Bavaria?


----------



## barryd (May 28, 2018)

UFO said:


> Thank you for the ideas, keep them coming.  I will do a summary later.
> 
> We have had a number of trips in the van through Germany, total 23 nights.
> 
> ...



Ive never found wilding that easy in Germany.  What I found particularly in Bavaria is that firstly it is busy with traffic and its not just summer holiday traffic.  Parts of it reminded me of southern England although not quite as bad as that.  Secondly unlike France there are very few backwater meandering roads which would be the likely ones to find wild spots on.  There is the odd one like in that video I posted earlier but mainly we found ourselves hammering down busy fast roads on the bike and it just wasnt as enjoyable as meandering around France and we found nothing suitable as a wild spot while out and about which we often do in France or Northern Italy.

My experience of Stellplatz in Germany is different to yours though.  Always found them pretty good and plenty of space but then again I will always choose one thats maybe a bit further out from where the hot spot popular places are and then use the bike.


----------



## UFO (Jun 6, 2018)

Here's the plan.

Through France and Belgium to Wurzburg, south down the Romatic Road to Fussen, east along the Alpine Road, to Munich (maybe), do some work, west to Weil am Rhein and back through France.

Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## barryd (Jun 6, 2018)

If you get bored of the Romantic road just a bit further east there is a cracking Stellplatz and lake (Down the hill) at Brombachsee.  You can cycle or walk right round it.  We stayed a week there last summer, partly because Mrs D was sick with Kidney stones so we didnt want to move on but I still manged to go Kayaking or cycling most days.  

Its the one and only place I attempted to make a proper Stellplatz Video. 

Looks like your going to skirt around the Black forest on the way back into France which is a shame as there are a few places worth seeing in there.

[video=youtube;L6U7ffF8d4E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6U7ffF8d4E[/video]


----------



## UFO (Jun 7, 2018)

barryd said:


> Looks like your going to skirt around the Black forest on the way back into France which is a shame as there are a few places worth seeing in there.



We have done a bit of the Black Forest in September 2013: Schuttertal, Schiltach (nice town), Bad Herrenalb (bus to Baden Baden), Rastatt - and we may explore more. This will be at the end of the trip so we will see how much time we have.


----------



## groyne (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice Beer gardens by the river at Wurtzburg, and near the motorhome parking at Baden Baden. An afternoon in the Spa (before losing all your money in the Casino), is a must.


----------

